# Learning to walk on a leash



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Amelia is ready to start learning how to walk on a leash. I've read that in the beginning its best to attach the leash and follow where they lead. However all she wants to do is sit and chew on the leash. I couldn't find any threads regarding this topic. Any tricks for how to get a puppy comfortable with being on a leash? Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I'll be interested to follow this thread as Tillie is HORRIBLE on her leash, chews it, PULLS so hard (giving herself MATTS. uggg) the whole entire walk, it is not fun for anyone, but I can not get her to stop pulling, even following what the trainer taught us during puppy class... sigh... soooo advice from the experts, Please!!?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MeToo!!! As much as I can remember getting my others on a leash - with Laila it seems to be different. She too wants to just chew on it!!! Any ideas?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

One way you can teach not to pull is to hold the leash on a shorter lead and when they start pulling walk around in a circle . You do this every time they start to pull. My sister in law taught me that


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Numerous good article and videos, but I like this one the best http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/lltotal.htm


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci still tries to chew on the leash if I put it on her and walk off to get the keys or something, I turn around and she's trying to chew it off, lol..

I pretty much have to start moving the second its on her. 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just put a collar on Rosie one day and attached the leash, went out in the parking lot and starting walking away from her. Yeah I dragged her for a little way (gently), she gagged and would walk a few steps and then back to the biting leash and gagging. I ignored all and kept walking, slowly and not looking at her. Within 5 or 6 minutes, she gave it up and followed. I don't use a leash much, but every time I put one on her, she follows right by my side just like she is supposed to. I have had a lot of dogs and did the same with all of them and had success with all. The main thing is be gently and drag slowly and give them time to get back up on their feet. Once they start going forward, praise and keep walking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Teaching a puppy loose leash walking isn't hard, but IMO it's much easier to learn with a good instructor watching you to give feed back in the moment than it would be to learn from an article or a book. It will probably take more than one puppy kindergarten class to master, however. 

I strongly urge all of you to take some lessons with your dog... As many as it takes to get a good solid foundation of skills for both you and you puppy.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Numerous good article and videos, but I like this one the best http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/lltotal.htm


GREAT article.

This is very close how I teach - off leash first with the young'uns, and once they learn how to walk with me the leash is attached. If they pull, we stop until they return and pay attention and behave - you don't get what you want until I get what I want.

Similar to teaching Will to calm down in the pen - when I get home or first thing in the morning, Will would launch himself at the pen door and screech with excitement. We play a game where if he's quite and sitting, I make progress toward letting him out; if he stands up or whines, I freeze until he is back to quiet and sitting. In a few weeks, we went from a 10-minute process to a 15-second process.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Narwyn said:


> GREAT article.
> 
> This is very close how I teach - off leash first with the young'uns, and once they learn how to walk with me the leash is attached. If they pull, we stop until they return and pay attention and behave - you don't get what you want until I get what I want.
> 
> Similar to teaching Will to calm down in the pen - when I get home or first thing in the morning, Will would launch himself at the pen door and screech with excitement. We play a game where if he's quite and sitting, I make progress toward letting him out; if he stands up or whines, I freeze until he is back to quiet and sitting. In a few weeks, we went from a 10-minute process to a 15-second process.


 Yeah , the biggest mistake people make is not stopping when the dog pulls. Everytime you let them pull you are reinforcing it. You have to have lots of time to teach this initially and have to be consistent once it's learned. Karen is right, it is nice to have a pro watch you if possible.. Articles are always tough some times.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How about spraying the leash with apple bitter, so they just don't like the taste of the leash. Holding their favorite treat bag in front of them will usually get them moving forward, just give a small bite of the treat everytime they start moving forward.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Luckily, Jack is a bit of a show-off in puppy class. He struts his stuff on loose leash.

Our walks at home are a different story. I walk both dogs together so I can't bring treats. Nessie has resource issues. So Nessie and I walk and Jack boings. If he starts to pull, we stop which annoys Nessie. You can see her eyes rolling up and she heaves a huge sigh. 

It is so much easier when you can use treats. (even if you are sure that you are transforming into Igor. My back will never be the same.  )


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Teaching a puppy loose leash walking isn't hard, but IMO it's much easier to learn with a good instructor watching you to give feed back in the moment than it would be to learn from an article or a book. It will probably take more than one puppy kindergarten class to master, however.
> 
> I strongly urge all of you to take some lessons with your dog... As many as it takes to get a good solid foundation of skills for both you and you puppy.


Ditto! Agree completely! 

Remembering the first time taking Augie out on a leash. He did NOT want to walk on the sidewalk - only the grass - just planted his little body. The first time out, we only got as far as the next door neighbor's! :biggrin1: Every day a little further. I had forgotten!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Luckily, Jack is a bit of a show-off in puppy class. He struts his stuff on loose leash.
> 
> Our walks at home are a different story. I walk both dogs together so I can't bring treats. Nessie has resource issues. So Nessie and I walk and Jack boings. If he starts to pull, we stop which annoys Nessie. You can see her eyes rolling up and she heaves a huge sigh.
> 
> It is so much easier when you can use treats. (even if you are sure that you are transforming into Igor. My back will never be the same.  )


Pam, if you get to that point and Jack still doesn't have the walk thing under control out in the open, Michele teaches a "real world obedience" class in the summer time, where you meet at different places within easy driving distance of Masterpeace so that you can practice everything, but ESPECIALLY loose leash walking with distractions in a real life setting.


----------

